

Leonard Nimoy narrates about NASA's Dawn mission (video) - arjn
http://www.openculture.com/2013/01/leonard_nimoy_narrates_short_film_about_nasas_dawn_a_voyage_to_the_origins_of_the_solar_system.html

======
arjn
FYI, Dawn has an Ion engine.

